# first time cube attempt - I have bottom side white, but first layer not solid - help please!



## twizmike (Nov 18, 2020)

Hi there everyone! So I just got my first cube, apologize for taking of space in here, but I need help! I'm following the directions from the wired video on how to solve a cube, one layer at a time. And for starts they they guide you to how to make the bottom side complete white. But in video that allows the first layer to be complete. But on my cube I have gotten the bottom side white but the first layer going around is not solid and complete. Does anyone have any advice? Could I have done something wrong? I would imagine that as long as you get all white side, you should be good with following the directions and "rule" of completing first layer, but could I have in theory the white side but put them in the wrong spots to get the first layer? Not sure if this all makes sense but please help with insights. Thanks!


----------



## CodingCuber (Nov 18, 2020)

You need to form a cross and then insert corners. I recommend Jperm’s video for some more help.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Nov 18, 2020)

twizmike said:


> Hi there everyone! So I just got my first cube, apologize for taking of space in here, but I need help! I'm following the directions from the wired video on how to solve a cube, one layer at a time. And for starts they they guide you to how to make the bottom side complete white. But in video that allows the first layer to be complete. But on my cube I have gotten the bottom side white but the first layer going around is not solid and complete. Does anyone have any advice? Could I have done something wrong? I would imagine that as long as you get all white side, you should be good with following the directions and "rule" of completing first layer, but could I have in theory the white side but put them in the wrong spots to get the first layer? Not sure if this all makes sense but please help with insights. Thanks!


Rotate the bottom layer so as many of the edges of the bottom layer match the center colors of the sides. Then you place the corners. From the pictures, it looks like the white/blue and the white/green edges need to be swapped first.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Nov 18, 2020)

When you solve pieces of the first layer, you have to make sure each piece goes into the correct spot. For example the white/red edge must go in between the white and red centers, and the white/green/orange corner must go in between the white, green, and orange centers.
If you can't figure it out, I would recommend J Perm's tutorial.


----------



## SenorJuan (Nov 18, 2020)

The 'Wired' tutorial instructs you to make the 'daisy cross' , then the white cross, then insert the 4 corner pieces. You have made the first two steps properly, as your white cross is fine. Where you've gone wrong is corner piece insertion, you've failed to insert into the appropriate 'slot' on the white face. You need to carefully study all 3 stickers on a white corner, to ensure it matches the colours of the white cross you've made. The final 4th corner is easier of course, as there's only one way to solve it.


----------



## Nir1213 (Nov 18, 2020)

twizmike said:


> Hi there everyone! So I just got my first cube, apologize for taking of space in here, but I need help! I'm following the directions from the wired video on how to solve a cube, one layer at a time. And for starts they they guide you to how to make the bottom side complete white. But in video that allows the first layer to be complete. But on my cube I have gotten the bottom side white but the first layer going around is not solid and complete. Does anyone have any advice? Could I have done something wrong? I would imagine that as long as you get all white side, you should be good with following the directions and "rule" of completing first layer, but could I have in theory the white side but put them in the wrong spots to get the first layer? Not sure if this all makes sense but please help with insights. Thanks!


you have to make a cross, then make a layer, then the second layer, and the last layer.
This video helped me out alot when i was learning how to solve the cube! 




Also, Welcome to the community!


----------



## twizmike (Nov 19, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> You need to form a cross and then insert corners. I recommend Jperm’s video for some more help.





CodingCuber said:


> You need to form a cross and then insert corners. I recommend Jperm’s video for some more help.


Thanks Coding! Yeah I actually did form the cross at the beginning! And brought the whites in correct spot. That is how I got the solid white. But in video it said you are suppose to have first layer solid on each color and I didn't come up with that...anyway thanks and will check out jperms video.


----------



## twizmike (Nov 19, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> you have to make a cross, then make a layer, then the second layer, and the last layer.
> This video helped me out alot when i was learning how to solve the cube!
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Nir, thanks! So yes I got the cross and then got the other whites in to create that first white side, but in video it said you were suppose to automatically have first layer of all the colors.Wondering if I did something wrong or way to trouble shoot this. Not sure why theres came up automatically with layer and mine without even though I got the white base. Will check out that video though! thanks


----------



## twizmike (Nov 19, 2020)

SenorJuan said:


> The 'Wired' tutorial instructs you to make the 'daisy cross' , then the white cross, then insert the 4 corner pieces. You have made the first two steps properly, as your white cross is fine. Where you've gone wrong is corner piece insertion, you've failed to insert into the appropriate 'slot' on the white face. You need to carefully study all 3 stickers on a white corner, to ensure it matches the colours of the white cross you've made. The final 4th corner is easier of course, as there's only one way to solve it.


Nooooooo!!!! Hahaha, thats what I thought! I did do something wrong with the order!!!! How am I ever gonna figure this out!!! You've already confused me! lol. I'm half joking, I actually really appreciate this and think you got to the bottom of it. So...does that mean my white side is useless and need to put in correct order? If so, how does one do a Rubix if the order is so important? How would you know ahead of time? Unless you are following a very specific road map? Many thanks!


----------



## twizmike (Nov 19, 2020)

All 3 stickers on the white corner? You mean after I already have the white surface complete or starting from scratch?Do I have to completely back track?


----------



## twizmike (Nov 19, 2020)

hexacuber said:


> When you solve pieces of the first layer, you have to make sure each piece goes into the correct spot. For example the white/red edge must go in between the white and red centers, and the white/green/orange corner must go in between the white, green, and orange centers.
> If you can't figure it out, I would recommend J Perm's tutorial.


Is this something you are planning and doing as you are filling in the cross that becomes the white surface?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 19, 2020)

Something to throw out here. The cube is not an arrangement of 54 stickers, but one of 12 edge pieces, 8 corner pieces, and 6 centre pieces, which have stickers on them. No good method will say ‘try to match up the stickers’. Often when you do that, the piece will not be ’solved’, which is to say, in the correct position. To find the correct position for a piece (by the way the centres do not move and are fixed, with everything else solved and moved around them), look at it’s colours, find the centre colours corresponding to those, and the piece that goes in between is where it should go.


twizmike said:


> Hey Nir, thanks! So yes I got the cross and then got the other whites in to create that first white side, but in video it said you were suppose to automatically have first layer of all the colors.Wondering if I did something wrong or way to trouble shoot this. Not sure why theres came up automatically with layer and mine without even though I got the white base. Will check out that video though! thanks


It doesn’t automatically come up, although it may look so 


twizmike said:


> Nooooooo!!!! Hahaha, thats what I thought! I did do something wrong with the order!!!! How am I ever gonna figure this out!!! You've already confused me! lol. I'm half joking, I actually really appreciate this and think you got to the bottom of it. So...does that mean my white side is useless and need to put in correct order? If so, how does one do a Rubix if the order is so important? How would you know ahead of time? Unless you are following a very specific road map? Many thanks!


What he’s saying,


Sorry, I have to go.
Will post later


----------



## Muhammad Ahmed Hasan (Nov 19, 2020)

wanna be friends with me


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 19, 2020)

Good luck with your cube progress.


----------



## SenorJuan (Nov 19, 2020)

" I think you got to the bottom of it. So...does that mean my white side is useless and need to put in correct order?"
No, it's not useless, your white cross is still there, intact. You just have to re-do all 4 white corners, properly.
As a beginner, what's probably not obvious to you is : when you move a white corner piece from the top ( yellow ) face to the bottom white face, the corner-piece that *was* on the white face moves up to the top face - they basically swap positions. So .... if you insert any of the wrong corner pieces ( ie. those with a yellow sticker on them ) into a bottom layer corner position, one of your wrongly-inserted white corner-pieces will in turn move to the top layer. Which now allows you to follow the video instructions, and insert that piece into its *correct* place, which in turn gives you another white corner-piece on the top layer. Repeat the insertion process, it should get easier every time you do it.

I think you're rushing it a bit. Just practice doing the 'daisy cross' then 'white cross' steps. Once you can confidently do those every solve, you can move on to the white corner-piece problem, knowing that if you completely mess up, it's no bother to start again.

"How does one do a Rubik's if the order is so important?"
The order IS important, there is only ONE solution, everything has to be solved correctly. That's what makes it challenging.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 19, 2020)

SenorJuan said:


> " I think you got to the bottom of it. So...does that mean my white side is useless and need to put in correct order?"
> No, it's not useless, your white cross is still there, intact. You just have to re-do all 4 white corners, properly.
> As a beginner, what's probably not obvious to you is : when you move a white corner piece from the top ( yellow ) face to the bottom white face, the corner-piece that *was* on the white face moves up to the top face - they basically swap positions. So .... if you insert any of the wrong corner pieces ( ie. those with a yellow sticker on them ) into a bottom layer corner position, one of your wrongly-inserted white corner-pieces will in turn move to the top layer. Which now allows you to follow the video instructions, and insert that piece into its *correct* place, which in turn gives you another white corner-piece on the top layer. Repeat the insertion process, it should get easier every time you do it.
> 
> ...


Adding onto this, there are multiple methods or ways to solve the cube/solutions, which you may want to pursue after getting the grasp of the beginner’s method. They all have steps which need to be followed correctly in order to solve the cube, yet obviously it is never the exact same each time, as there are quadrillions of different ways the cube can be done.
tl;dr the steps are the same each time (but there are alternative steps for other methods), but the situation to accomplish the steps are different.


----------



## Nir1213 (Nov 19, 2020)

twizmike said:


> Hey Nir, thanks! So yes I got the cross and then got the other whites in to create that first white side, but in video it said you were suppose to automatically have first layer of all the colors.Wondering if I did something wrong or way to trouble shoot this. Not sure why theres came up automatically with layer and mine without even though I got the white base. Will check out that video though! thanks



you have to fix the corners first too, after the cross. If the jperm video does not help. Use this: https://www.speedcube.com.au/pages/how-to-solve-a-rubiks-cube



twizmike said:


> Nooooooo!!!! Hahaha, thats what I thought! I did do something wrong with the order!!!! How am I ever gonna figure this out!!! You've already confused me! lol. I'm half joking, I actually really appreciate this and think you got to the bottom of it. So...does that mean my white side is useless and need to put in correct order? If so, how does one do a *Rubix* if the order is so important? How would you know ahead of time? Unless you are following a very specific road map? Many thanks!
> 
> its not rubix, its rubiks. The first step to becoming a cuber is not saying the puzzle wrong. But besides that, your going to be great!





twizmike said:


> All 3 stickers on the white corner? You mean after I already have the white surface complete or starting from scratch?Do I have to completely back track?
> you dont have to, you can just preserve some already fixed parts.





twizmike said:


> Is this something you are planning and doing as you are filling in the cross that becomes the white surface?


no, you dont have to do it at the same time. Think of it as different steps.

also, all these posts can be formed into one post. You can use the "Edit" button somewhere under the post. Then you're good to go! Just a tip.


----------

